# Elsegarde Strand



## Furchi1963 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Ich fahre im Juni nach Elsegarde Strand und suche Infos zu Bootsvermietungen. Selbst in Elsegarde soll es einen Vermieter geben.....aber No Infos!
Habe auch schon das Forum durchsucht-> Fehlanzeige.
Habt ihr vielleicht Infos für mich?


----------



## shorty 38 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

Hallo Salzwasserbuckel, mein letzter Urlaub in Elsegard liegt jetzt schon 15 Jahre zurück. Damals konnte man sich in Ebeltoft ein Boot leihen, welches auf einem Trailer zu Deinem Ferienhaus geliefert wurde. Der Angelladen in Ebeltoft und eine Bootswerkstatt im Hafen von Ebeltoft haben damals diesen Service angeboten. Vielleicht besteht dieser immer noch, hoffentlich haben dann diese Anbieter auch schon neue Boote. In Elsegard Strand kannst Du problemlos trailen, es sind stellenweise Winden vorhanden und der Strand ist auch nicht sehr breit. Vorraussetzung ist eine Anhängerkupplung. Viel Spaß in Elsegard, Shorty


----------



## mobydickbinick (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

Von Ebeltoft richtung Slatterhage in Kongsgarde linke Seite ist eine Bootsvermietung versuche es dort einmal.
Slatterhage ist ein ausgesprochenes Anglerparadies wenn nicht soviel Wind da ist da brauchst du kein Boot. Wattwürmer kaufe lieber auf der Strasse am Kühlschrank denn dort sind sie Billiger
meistens steht Sandorn drauf auf dem schild. In Borub Richtung
Esby steht ein rotes Haus mit einer Hecke der hat gute 
Wattwürmer und ist Preiswert. na dann P E T R I   H E I L
Im August verbringe Ich mein Urlaub wieder dort seit 1995 in
Sködshoved


----------



## Dummfisch (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

Hallo,
kenne zwar nur Boeslum von Land aus, doch kannst du an der gesamten Ost-Küste von Land aus gut zu den Platten gelangen.
Ich habe mal gehört, dass Elsegarde Strand Camping auch Boote vermietet.
Vor einigen Jahren (2006) konnte man in Ebeltoft im Hafen noch Aluboote mit Motor mieten, im Angelladen einfach mal fragen.

Mein Tipp: Ein günstiges Boot (auch Schlauchboot 3-3.5 m) anschaffen und bei gutem Wetter ein paar Meter raus paddeln, ankern. Dann bist du sicher beim Fisch.

Gruß
dummfisch


----------



## Furchi1963 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

Danke für eure Tips und guten Ratschläge. Werde nach meiner Rückkehr euch berichten wie es war. Petri Dank!


----------



## Furchi1963 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

Hallo, an alle Interessierten,
noch 1 Woche und es geht endlich los! Die Ruten gestitzt, die Rollen neu gespult. Mein Schwiegersohn und ich haben alles beisammen. Unser Haus ist genau gegenüber der Insel Hjelm und wir freune uns schon vom Boot aus dort zu angeln. 
Meinen Anhänger für die Klamotte und Fressalien ist Top Fit und überholt. 
Endlich geht es wieder los!
Melde mich, Petri Heil!


----------



## Scholle88 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Boote Elsegarde Strand*

Hallo Gemeinde,

in 3 Wochen fahre ich mit der Familie nach Elsegaarde/Ebeltoft.
Ich bin bereits einige Male dort gewesen, jedoch hatten wir bisher immer ein kleines Boot zum trailen vor Ort.
Das Boot gibt es nicht mehr, also muss ein anderes Boot her

Leider finde ich keinerlei Bootsvermietungen in Elsegaarde, nur die in Kongsgaarde. Gibt es in Ebeltoft keine Boote?
Gesucht ist ein Boot für 4-5 Personen mit Außenboarder,Echolot und ca 20-40 PS.
Das Boot müsste im Wasser liegen, da keine Anhängerkupplung verfügbar ist.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich anfragen kann? Ansonsten bleibt mir wohl nur, vor Ort in Steffens Angelladen zu gehen...das ist mir aber zu "gefährlich", so auf den letzten Drücker|uhoh:

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Fabian
|wavey:


----------



## Marf22 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

Ich wüßte keinen mehr, als den auf dem Weg nach Sletterhage....Kutter gibbet wohl noch in Greena, aber sonst |kopfkrat


----------



## reloop34 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

@mobydickbinick





> Im August verbringe Ich mein Urlaub wieder dort seit 1995 in
> Sködshoved


wie sind den deine erfahrungen dort mit brandungsangeln bzw Spinnfischen ?

bin ab 16.06. in dejret klit für eine woche ..

mir wurde ja isgard Strand/Molshoved strand empfohlen 

in der Knebel vig soll auch was gehen ?

für info wäre ich dankbar:m


----------



## mobydickbinick (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

Hallo Reloop 34
Auf Grund kannst Du Angeln im Hafen von  Sködshoved und in 
Sletterhage.(auch auf meerforelle und Lachs)Im Hafen von Sködshoved musste auch mal Obachtgeben beim rauswerfen wegen die Fischernetze und Reusen.
Zu Isgard fährst am besten am Hafen von Sködshoved vorbei
bis zum Ende der Strasse nicht links herum sondern rechts auf dem Parkplatz(unbefestigt)bis zum zaun,und läufts gerade aus bis zur Spitze.Dort soll ein prima Revier für Meerforelle und Lachse sein.Wo Du auch versuchen kannst Richtung Sletterhage Begtrup vorbei, RECHTS kommt eine Räucherei,weiter gerade aus,leicht nach rechts und ca.100 meter links da kannste auch auf Spinnfischen gehen.

Du musst dort obacht geben überall denn es ein reger Schiffsverkehr so das dort die POLIZEI auf dem Wasser den Verkehr auf dem Surffbrett regelt.musst auch mal googlen unter
www.sletterhagefyr.dk
und
www.skoedshoved.dk
und mit übersetzer 
mfg.
mobydickbinick


----------



## reloop34 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

ok danke erst mal für die tipps !!! 

werde die stellen antesten .... vielleicht fahre ich ja auch  zu knebel vig - bei der tved kirke bis zu einfahrt zu bucht 

mal schaun ... wettervorhersage ist ja nicht so prickelnd 

besten dank |wavey:


----------



## mobydickbinick (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

Hallo Reloop 34
In Knebel Vig-Tved Kirke kannste das Angeln vergessen.
Wenn Du Spinangeln willst dann fahr auch nach Kalö Slotskro.
Von Dejret komment am Wasser entlang,durch Knebel immer weiter grade aus bis Eggens,links herum bis links ein grosser Parkplatz kommt mit Bänke und Tische,dort kannste auf Spinnangeln gehen.Nicht vergessen zum Spinangeln die Wathose
mit zu nehmen.Auch bei Isgard und die anderen Stellen,ausser Du gehst auf Grund.Kalö Slotskro ist auf grund nicht geeignet.
ZU FLACH.Dort gibt es auch wie an der Nordsee bloss nicht so grass EBBE +FLUT.Denk daran las mir noch ein paar Fische drin denn im Juli bin Ich wieder dort unten.
Wenn du auf grund gehst brauchst Du auch Wattwürmer und den Dänischen Angelschein.
PETRI HEIL
mfg
mobydickbinick


----------



## reloop34 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

hallo 

das ist ja schon fast bei kalo slotruin !!! 

das wird bestimmt mal ein tagesausflug ..... 

ja mit ebbe und flut habe ich bei DMI.dk informiert ... 

doch ganz schöne unterschiede |rolleyes

direkt am Dejret strand wird wohl nix gehen ?!#c

natürlich ist auch mal ne tour nach sletterhage und Greena 

Ebeltoft altstadt geplant ...

wenn das wetter mitspielt vorausgesetzt ....... 

|wavey:


----------



## mobydickbinick (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

Hallo Reloop 34
Wenn DU Wattwürmer kaufen möchtest nicht kaufen von Dejret kommend richtung Knebel geht die Strasse bisschen bergab,linke Seite(ECKGRUNDSTÜCK)verfallenes Haus um der Ecke ein Wohnwagen mit Gemüsefeld dort keine Wattwürmer kaufen sehr schlechte Ware.
Am Wasser unten entlang Richtung Kalö Slotskro in VRINNERS
rechte seite Bruggsen mit Tankstelle gerade aus LINKE SEITE
letztes Haus dort gibt es Wattwürmer im Kühlschrank auf dem Grundstück wenn zur Strasse hin ein Schild mit Wattwurm oder Sandorn steht.Gerade aus weiter in EGGENS rechte Seite Fischräucherei nächtes Grundstück wenn Kühlschrank auf der Strasse,der hat auch frische Wattwürmer.
--------------------------------------------------------       ​Nach Sletterhage an Dörthes Cafe rechts herum gerade aus Linke Seite(Friedhof mit weisser Mauer)ca.100 Meter weiter  die Strasse rechts herein immer gerade aus in Stödov kurz vor Örby(rechte Seite der Strasse heisst Sletterhagevej)der hat auch Wattwürmer.eine Garantie gibt es nicht ob Wattwürmer da oder nicht.Wenn welche da ob in Vinners-Eggens oder Sletterhagevej die sind immer frisch.Nur das passende Kleingeld nicht nicht vergessen.
In Ebeltoft bei Steffen Fried immer aufpassen,denn die sind dort sehr Geschäftstüchtig.

mfg

mobydickbinick


----------



## reloop34 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

ok , letztes jahr war ich auf der nordsee seite da hat das kleine päckchen 20 kronen gekostet ... 
ja das glaub ich bei steffen fritid ..... vielleicht gehen ja auch seeringler ...mal schaun . 
bissl komplizierte wegbeschreibung aber wird schon klappen :m

von ebeltoft nach dejret werden wohl noch ein paar schilder auftauchen ...

mfg 
reloop34


----------



## reloop34 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

Hallo angelfreunde .......

Samstag um 5.00 Uhr gehts los !!!!!

Vorbereitungen sind getroffen , Angelkoffer ist aufgefüllt , 

Angeln sind einsatzbereit #:

Vorfreude ist riesig .... 

Zeit wirds , keine Straßenbahn , Lkw`s , genervte gestresste

Menschen !!!! #d


----------



## Pinseler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

Ich war Ende der 90iger Jahre mal am Ebeltoft Vig zum Brandungsangeln - wenn man dort überhaupt von Brandung reden kann. Einmal waren wir auch morgens in Elsegard, nur leider war eine starke Seitenströmung und viele Pflanzen im Wasser, die das Angeln quasi unmöglich gemacht haben. Aber die Strände nördlich und südlich von Grenaa sollen ja richtig gut sein was den Plattfischbestand angeht. Ich habe zufällig diesen Thread gefunden
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3643957#post3643957
der wohl zeigt, wieviel Potential in dem Küstenabschnitt steckt. Im HIntergrund meine ich die Insel Hjelm erkennen zu können. Der Strand ist steinig. Ich denke per google earth kann man die Stelle in etwa ausfindig machen. Ich würd es dort mal versuchen, zumal es dort nicht so überlaufen sein wird wie in Sletterhage.
Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## reloop34 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

ja wie werden sehen was die woche bringt !!! 

bin ja auf Mols ... mal schaun skovhoved und umgebung

bin gespannt wie dort die bedingungen sind  |rolleyes

bericht folgt .......... 

ferien beginnen ja erst eine woche später für D


----------



## reloop34 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

hallo 
bin wieder zu hause ...wollte mal ein kurzen bericht abgeben 

Wetter war geteilt , 3 Tage regen , wind (6-7) , anderen tage 

teilweise schön  sonne - wolken mix 

max. Temp. 20 grad 

was soll ich sagen : kalo vig zu flach zum Brandungsangeln 

ebeltoft vig : schöne ecke zum spinnangeln (Plaestemarken)

                   ohne erfolg

Skodshoved Strand  : jole Hafen - zu viel Kraut ....#d

                             1 Krebs auf wattwurm

Sletterhage : Nur angeschaut und genossen , ein dänischen 

                  Angler gefragt , er hatte auch nix

nun ja , urlaub wie immer zu kurz , trotz alle dem sehr schön 

gewesen !! :vik:

nächstes mal doch ne kuttertour ......


----------



## lobcamper (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

Hallo alle zusammen,bin im Juli erstmals in Skødshoved und wollte mal nachfragen wie es derzeit mit den Fischbestand aussieht.


----------



## Mein_Benutzername (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

schau hier mal   http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=297430


----------



## lobcamper (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Elsegarde Strand*

Danke für die Info,nun hab ich schon mal ein kleinen Einblick über dieses Gebiet.Bin leider erst Ende Juli in  Skødshoved,ist dann wohl schon ein wenig zu spät für Meerforelle oder Hornis.Ich las mich einfach mal überraschen.


----------

